# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  SIUVA NORTE 2014 - XVI Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa - 10 y 11 de abril

## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar el email por favor haga clic *aquí*  **   Temas similares: FRUTICIA 2014 - SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE SÚPER FRUTAS DEL PERÚ - 23 Y 24 DE ENERO 2014 XV SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA - SIUVA SUR 2013 XIV SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA - SIUVA NORTE 2013 XIII SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA (SIUVA 2012) II  SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL SOBRE UVA DE MESA Y PASA (San Juan, Argentina - 5,6 y 7 de noviembre, 2009)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Entrevista a Fernando Cillóniz acerca del negocio de la uva de mesa en Piura, previo al SIUVA Norte 2014. Saludos.

----------

